# Broken leg (i think)



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a young lavender Orpington who I think may have broken her leg. I noticed this morning. She does not walk on her foot anymore. She walks on her whole leg. Almost like she is walking in her elbow. Not sure how else to explain it. What should I do? I'm new to keeping chickenschickens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Post a pic. Might be bumble foot not a break. If its s break there are many different scenarios.


----------



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure if this shows the problem. I took a video but I can figure out how to upload it.


----------



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

She is limping around with it on the ground the way you see it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

certainly looks very odd. have you checked it ?


----------



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm very new to this I would not even know what to check. I don't want to grab at her until I have a better idea what my course of action is going to be. I don't want to see her suffer but I would like to not have to kill her either. Any advise would be great.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Look up bumble foot and scaley leg see if it has any of them symptoms if so try treatment for them 1st and see if it improves.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

From the angle, it looks like a slipped tendon. It can also be Mereks.
Mereks disease affects young birds and up to birds as old as a year. I causes the leg to become paralyized. If you touch the leg and it feels stiff yet you may still see movement in the toes, it may be Mereks. If it is, the condition will spread to the other leg and possibly the wings.

Slipped tendon is also common. Usually a leg can slip forward like in your photo or can slip so the leg is sideways. Eventually the leg can swing 180 around so it sticks out behind the bird. Slipped tendon sometimes can be massaged back into place [so I am told]. I have never been able to do it myself. IF the other leg remainds good you MAY be able to keep the bird. However, in my experience within my own flock, when one leg goes the other shortly follows OR as the bird gets older the weight will be too much for the bird to carry just on one leg. Eventually, I do have to cull.

Bumble foot is an infection of the foot. From your pic I doubt its bumble foot. Bumble foot looks like a small dark scab usually on the bottom of the foot. It can sometimes appear on top of the foot too but it usually starts on the bottom. If left unchecked the foot will swell and if it is severe, when you press on it puss will ooze out. The scab is a plug. Work the area and pull the plug. Drain any puss out. Take a sterile knife and carefully remove any white puss inside the foot. Medical manual will tell you to cut the foot open but if you have a calm bird and someone to help hold the bird, it is possible to clean the foot out without cutting it open. Once cleaned, you can either use unpasteriuzed honey or polysporin to fill the wound. I then like to use a couple of bandaids to cover the wound to keep it clean. Put the bird in a hospital cage or coop with lots of shavings and allow the foot a few days to heal. You may have to reclean in a week or two if swelling reoccurs, but generally it should be okay.

Scaley legs is caused by mites that get under the scales of the leg and toes. Easy to tell as you can see the mites on the legs or you can spot a sort of build up which are the mites droppings. To treat, just smear vaseline over the leg and toes. It will choke the bugs out. You can also treat with Ivormec pour on used for cattle. Just 3 drops to the back of the chicken's head so the bird can't ingested. In three days any lice you have on the bird, including those that cause scaley legs will be history.


----------



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for the in depth response. Very helpful  hopefully she pulls through.


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Wiggle it, if it feels broke, splint it !! It ain't rocket science..


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

garryowen said:


> Thank you for the in depth response. Very helpful  hopefully she pulls through.


I'm so new at chickens that I don't even have any yet. You might find this video helpful in handling your girl:

http://hencam.com/faq/handling-and-picking-up-your-hens/

Please keep us updated.

- E


----------



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

She died today. Problem solved I guess.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to hear your hen passed away.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your hen.


----------

